

Ask HN: How does A/B Testing improve your Dev Process (Short Survey) - grexi

How do you use A&#x2F;B-Testing in your dev process? Could you do me a favour and fill our 5 minute survey?<p>Thank you very much.
======
grexi
Here is the survey link:
[https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/99P22WM](https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/99P22WM)

